# Knastvögel Browsergame



## Wihskykiller (21. Juli 2011)

*Knastvögel Browsergame*

Hallo.....


 Da ich über die Suchfunktion kein Thema hierzu gefunden habe, habe ich dieses Thema erstellt und möchte darum Bitten, es zu verschieben, falls es hierzu schon ein Thema gibt.


 Knastvögel :


 Dieses Onlinegame, was die Macher vom Pennergame ins Leben gerufen haben, ist aus meiner Sicht hervorragend gemacht und hat sehr viel Potenzial dazu, um auch nach der Open-Beta ganz groß zu werden, wenn da nicht einige Missstände wären.


 Denn seid Anbeginn bzw. Start am 08.02.2011 bestehen im Game einige Fehler, die auch nach mehrfacher Meldung im Forum des Spiels bis Heute nicht behoben wurden und nicht darauf schließen lässt, dass dieses Game von Personen entwickelt wurde, die schon ein Onlinegame ins Leben gerufen haben, dass schon Weltweit bekannt ist.
 Es werden zwar laufend Updates gemacht, aber leider eben nicht die vorhandenen Fehler behoben.


 Wobei eine Meldung der Fehler im Forum eben auch noch fast Sinnlos erscheint, da selbst dort schon von Anfang an die Moderatoren ständig wechseln, die dann auch noch so schlechte Informationen haben, dass sie selbst für kleine Fragen erst noch Rücksprache mit dem wohl einzigen Admin halten müssen.
 Was dazu führt das nach 17 Uhr und an den Wochenenden besser keine Fragen dort gepostet werden sollten, wenn man auf ein richtige Antwort wartet.


 Na ja, dann wäre da ja noch das Game im allgemeinem.
 Wie schon beschrieben, kommen immer wieder Updates die noch nur in einigen Fällen ohne Fehlerbehebung bleiben, sondern auch noch in einigen Fällen ein Riesen Chaos anrichten.
 Denn dass Game, was eigentlich als Kostenlos beschrieben ist, kann ganz schnell zur Kostenfalle werden.


 Denn bei den letzten Updates, wurden viele Neuerungen eingespielt, die dort für die sogenannten Gang´s bzw. für die Mitglieder dieser Gang´s einige verbesserte Waffen und ab Heute auch Rüstungen beinhalten.
 Diese Waffen und Rüstungen bekommt man, wenn die Gang bei Revierbestechungen ( Wärter bestechen ) gewisse Siegel erhalten hat.
 Um aber eine der begehrten Waffen oder Rüstungen zu erhalten, muss man für eine Waffe oder Rüstung jeweils drei Siegel haben.
 Wobei man, um eine Gang voll auszurüsten, 180 dieser Siegel benötigt, was schon sehr Zeitaufwendig ist.


 Um diese Siegel auch anderes zu erhalten, könnte man sich sogenannten Überraschungspakte besorgen, die aber eben nur Kostenpflichtig sind.
 Wobei, wie der Name schon sagt, es sich eben um Überraschungspaket handelt und dadurch eben auch nicht sichergestellt ist, dass man ein solche Siegel dort auch wirklich erhält oder eben mehrfach das gleiche.


 Aber es sind nicht nur diese Siegel, worüber sich die User bisher ohne Erfolg schon beschwert haben.
 Denn in dieses sogenannten Überraschungspaketen, befinden sich zum großen Teil auch Dinge, die auch im Ingame durch Plundersammeln oft oder beim Knasthändler erhältlich sind.
 Daher ist es sehr kostenaufwendig, wenn man in diesem Game wirklich nach vorne bzw. weiter kommen möchte, was sich eben nicht jeder leisten kann.
 Wie schon gesagt, muss man für diese Seife, für die man diese Überraschungspakete erhalten kann, eben Realcash aufwenden.
 Aber es wird eben nicht nur dafür die Seife benötigt, sondern auch noch bei Sonderaktionen oder eben auch im Ingame für sogenannten Booster, für diverse Aktionen im Game.


 Und um es mal genau anzugeben :


 Booster “Kopfmassage“ kostet 1250 Seife und 1250 Seife kosten 9,99 Euro Realcash


 Und wenn man bedenkt das ein Überraschungspaket 50 Seife kostet, dann sind auch 1250 Seife für 9,99 Euro schon echt happig, wenn man dann nicht mal dass in einem Paket hat, was man vielleicht gerade benötigt.


 Hierzu liegen auch schon Unmengen von Beschwerden im Forum von Knastvögel vor, auf die so gut wie gar nicht reagiert wird.


 Und wie ich am Anfang schon berichtet habe, hat dieses Game das Potenzial dazu, eines der ganz großen zu werden, doch leider wird dieses durch die Aktionen von Farbflut zunichte gemacht.


 Daher würde es mich nun auch mal von anderen Interessieren, was sie für Erfahrungen mit diesem Game gemacht haben, was ich nun schon seid einer Woche nicht mehr spiele.


 Gruß


----------



## Lutzips (21. Juli 2011)

Den Ausführungen des TE kann ich nur beipflichten. Das Spiel hat in der Tat ein sehr großes Potenzial, welches leider durch die Ignorranz der Betreiber den Spielern gegenüber völlig untergeht. 

Die Neuerungen in den letzten 2-3 Updates, und auch dem für Heute geplanten, sind fast ausschliesslich für Spieler mit einem dicken Portemonaie gemacht. Spieler die bereit sind verdammt viel Geld in das Spiel zu investieren, können von "normalen" Spielern nie eingeholt werden. Der Vorteil der diesen priviligierten Spielern zuteil wird, ist enorm. Sie erreichen alle Features des Spiel weitaus früher und können dadurch den normalen Spielern sogar verwehren, in den Genuß der besten Waffen und Rüstungen zu gelangen, indem sie die benötigten Reviere kurzer Hand selbst erobern. So sind die normalen Spieler, die kein, oder nur wenig, Echtgeld investieren wollen oder können, immer im Nachteil. Selbst jetzt, wo auch die Spieler mit großem Portemonaie anfangen sich zu beschweren, ist man seitens des Betreibers nicht gewillt einzulenken. 

Mein Fazit: Dieses Spiel ist nur was für Leute die nicht darauf achten müssen was sie mit ihrem Geld anstellen. Sollten die Betreiber hier nichts ändern, wird es wohl nie mehr als eine Beta-Version werden.


----------



## oekolatschen (27. Juli 2011)

Ja ich finde es immer wieder schade, wenn Nutzer von verschiedenen Browsergames  irgendwie einen Nachteil dadurch haben, dass sie kein zusätzliches Geld investieren. =(
Also das bezieht sich jetzt nicht allein auf das  Game Knastvögel. 

Insgesamt auf die vielen Onlinegames betrachtet ist das in Deutschland allgemein auch ncoh nciht wirklich verbreitet. Der GamesMarkt in den USA explodiert da förmlich, was auch an der deutlich höheren Kaufbereitschaft liegt .


----------

